# Pursuing an entry-level medical billing and coding position



## codesky (Dec 12, 2010)

Qualifications Summary
· Proficient in administrative tasks
· Detail -Oriented
· Strong organizational and interpersonal skills.
· Knowledge in ICD-9-CM, CPT, HCPCS and Medisoft


Education

The Allen School 				Phoenix, AZ		4/10 – 12/10
	900-hour accelerated Medical Billing & Coding Program
	Graduation date: December, 2010

International Correspondence School	   Scranton, PA	1989
	Personal Computer Specialist Course

North American Secretarial School	    Scranton, PA	1987	
	Awards: Certificate of Merit


Experience/Employment History
· Provide Front and Back Office Support
· Established the filing system for patient charts
· Complete patient check-in/out
· Assist new patients with registration forms and questions
· Create and file client charts
· Ensure charts are complete prior to filing
· Collect office visit fees
· Assist physician and nurse as needed
· Restock exam room, maintain supplies and inventory
· Process Accounts Payable and Account Receivable








· Provide day to day business and clerical operations, financial management, prepare financial data for bookkeeper to prepare the client's tax returns
· Manage several client's day to day operations including accounts receivable and payable
· Assist officers and directors as needed
· Organize, sort and file information
· Provide database management
· Handle client concerns and complaints via telephone and email
· Established and set up filing systems with other team members and organized all paperwork and files
· Implemented new software for word processing, spreadsheets and databases to bring the office up to date with current technology and converted files into the newer format to work with the newer programs
· Possess a strong sense of intuition with the ability to foresee what needs to be done in advance, in turn saving time


Transportation Clerk, Atlanta Committee for the Olympic Games, Atlanta, GA 	
6/96 - 8/96 

· Assisted Office Manager and Assistant Director with daily clerical operations; routing mail, typing memos, copies, filing
· Logged reports, monitored radio communications, and assisted Copy-Delivery personnel with access for deliveries to main office building
· Assisted other departments as needed

General/Accounting Clerk, 
· Processed all order entry, billing, paperwork and documentation for outgoing commercial and government shipments
· Assisted the Office Manager with Accounts Payable and Accounts Receivable, kept track of inventory and purchased supplies
· Created Standard Operation Procedures Manuals for all job functions.
· Handled day to day administrative tasks and assisted the Office Manager and Executive Vice President

Assembly line

· Assembled switches and jacks for airplanes and machinery
· Ran molding machines
· Completed quality control checks on parts before assembly
· Created a new record for most switches assembled in one shift

Professional Associations
Member, American Academy of Professional Coders


----------

